# Dialing ##program [##7764726]



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

two questions

1
If I flash a new radio as part of the switch to cm4dx_gb (from sfb .602) will it reset the changes I made dialing ##PROGRAM from SBF .602?

2
how do I access the menu available in .340/.602 by dialing ##PROGRAM after I have flashed cm4dx_gb

##7764726
mash dial button

enter 000000 as SPC password
mash verify button

There are values I would change, and more values I would change in "test mode" on the "field test screen"

afaik these values live in radio land -- unaffected by flashing roms. changed by flashing radio? dunno

edit: post-move: ROM CM4DX-GB


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only use development section for releases. thanks


----------

